# Spoilt for choice..



## x Jessica x (Sep 20, 2014)

Nevermind.


----------



## IcePrincess28 (Aug 4, 2014)

This is what I gather from reading your post-

This is a hard decision for you because if you stay with your husband- its not because you truly want to- but because there's financial stability in there for you- 

Ideally- if your girlfriend was rich- and let you decorate the dream house the way you want- this would be an easy pick.

Thats just selfish.

Theres a name for women who are financially opportunist. How about you go pave your own future and be the own decider of your financial stability


----------



## x Jessica x (Sep 20, 2014)

.


----------



## IcePrincess28 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok lets list everything using your post

His pros (aka what he does for you)

He is dependent, heart of gold, loves you unconditionally, there for you thru everything despite seeing the worst sides of you, thinks you're a wonderful angel he's just meant to love for the rest of his life, supported you thru your struggle with finding yourself, saying he will support whatever your decision was, you guys are very *successful* together, and proud of the life you made together

his Cons (aka- despite what he does for you, this is what you feel about him):

He is needy, you feel that you never really loved him, he was the rebound after a bad relationship, horrible sex life- thought of it makes you sick, no social life together, you guys do not have fun together, no romance 

Heres the only negative things that you say about your girlfriend- which is making you hesitate.



x Jessica x said:


> But then I struggle to see us being practically compatible. *Financially* we aren't really on the same wavelength. The way we *decorate our houses are different*. I pick out silly little things that just make me wonder if an actual life together would work. Again, I'm not saying relationships are based on the colour you paint your living room, but I worry whether I'm getting too caught up in the euphoria of love and not thinking about the bigger picture. *I want financial security*. I want to work together to achieve any goal we set out to do. But our goals are very different, and we often have to compromise a lot.
> 
> The block comes down to sexually. *The thought of sleeping with my husband again makes me feel sick.* Whereas my girlfriend makes me far more satisfied than I've ever been in my life. Could we overcome that?..
> 
> When I try to picture a *future with my husband I see success, but not a lot of happiness*. We'd buy a house together, we'd have good jobs, a great family life (I know this because we have all of that, just not quite the house yet). When I try to picture a future with my girlfriend I see happiness, tons of love and affection, but I have no confidence in our finances or what our jobs would be like, it makes me anxious to imagine trying to make a 'joint' life work.


In other words- you might consider having sex with your husband- an idea that makes you sick, and giving up happiness - - in exchange for success.


----------

